
U.S. may outlaw messaging encryption used by WhatsApp, iMessage and others - ignaloidas
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/06/29/u-s-may-outlaw-uncrackable-end-to-end-encrypted-messaging-report-claims/#432b030e6c87
======
RealStickman
Proof that the US is completely fcked.

------
VistaBrokeMyPC
FUD.

